# Whats your dogs favorite toy?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to get Chief some new toys and I am curious as to what your dogs favorite toys are. I am more interesting in more of interactive toys not a tennis ball or jolly ball. Chief would like the jolly ball and chief like the tennis ball on a rope playing tug with it. 

So far Chiefs favorite toy is the everlasting treat ball. The treat will last a few days. I recently found out that you can put the treat in upside down and it make it more of a challenge for them to get it out I will be trying that next. Yesterday I bought a Kong wobbler I had never bought it before because I didn't think he would like it nor be able to figure it out well I was Oh so wrong he absolutely adores it knocking it across the kitchen floor like crazy. He seems to get more tired from toys than actual walking. I could walk/run for 3 hours and i have and he gets tired, but not by much. I think he needs more mental exercise than phyical to tire him out.

I also have a classic Kong with he likes with peanut butter, but he gets it out quick I froze it once thinking it would last longer it did, but he wouldn't touch it I don't think he liked the cold of it.

I have thought about the iq ball, but I think he would break that he is a super strong cheer. The everlasting treat ball is amazing he has chewed it like crazy sometime just carrying it around with no treat in it and he hasn't made a scratch. The Kong wobbler has some scratches, but it's so huge he can't break it plus the slobbed makes it slippery. 

So what are your dogs favorite toys and why?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Right now Joey's favorites are the Kong Squeezz ball and the Gappay ball on a string. He always has to have something in his mouth and I want something safe and sturdy.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kongs: They love to chew them and when it bounces, it flies everywhere... drives them crazy!

*Nylabones: I have heavy chewers. Gives us peace while watching TV or cooking/eating. It's our "quiet time" toys. No one fights over each others, no one is running around, no squeakers... they just lay down and chew. 

*Stuffing-less fox and raccoon toys (the ones that were on TV commercials.) and our stuffing-less dragon from PetSmart: They LOVE to play tug with these! They also love the squeaker in them. It's also their "cuddle" toys.

*and this thing.... definitely takes the top for mine:


















Treat Dispensing Chew Ball | Starmark

They can chew it, fetch it, play in water with it, go crazy with trying to get treats from it... etc. This toy is the best! My dogs all play with it for hours. I also love it, because it never stinks (always smells like vanilla) and it cleans easily. We all love this one!

This house wouldn't stay sane without these toys.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax
Kong Frisbee
Ruffwear Turn Up toy
Skinz

Sierra
Cuz
Skinz
Jolly Balls


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cuz's....not so much _the_ favorite, but the toy that they will play with and not be harmed or the toy destroyed. Karlo's favorites are the teaserball, bestball, eggball and jollyball but he wears down his teeth and tears up his muzzle when he plays with them so they are limited. 
For training , ball on string, and synthetic two handle tugs. 








I bought the bestball at elite


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh yes, forgot about the cuz.


----------



## robinfarr (Dec 12, 2012)

My dogs Favorite toy is KONG Air Dog Squeaker Football .He plays with it all the time and also makes me play with him !! So much fun !!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Any cuz toy. If it doesnt squeak then Lucky is not very interested. Unless it can be thrown.I think we are going to try the treat dispensing chew ball.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

If it were up to me, anyone selling squeak toys would be locked up


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL!! ^^

I forgot to add... Karlo loves chuckit balls and he loves the cheap bumper retrieves from gun dog supply.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gem's favorites are her sonic frisbee, large rubber ball, two rubber chuck it balls, her tug rope (reward only) and flying monkey (the only stuffed animal that has survived, I have no idea why, but she will not tear this one up but loves to carry it around and sleep with it). I think her favorite would be the two rubber chuck it balls since she only gets those during training.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Without a doubt her favorite is the "Flirt Pole" I made from a Equine Lunge pole.

Just passing your hand near it stops everything and puts her into a daze!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett loves her soft, squishy, fuzzy, squeaky babies. She has dozens of them, but she really likes the ones that are shaped like footballs OR have lots of dangling legs (spider, monkeys,). She isn't really all that ball focused and NEVER brings it back or plays with it for long. She doesn't destroy her toys (intentionally anyway). I actually repair holes and replace squeakers. (I know...I need a different hobby. :0) )


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

The cuz ball, by far, is the one toy that has been able to capture the attention of my girl for more than a few minutes at a time. She takes it everywhere!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Bad Cuz or Jolly Ball for Kira. My previous GSD was all about the Jolly Ball.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Indoors, solid red kong ball
outdoors, Large Jolly ball


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wish Chief liked the Jolly ball seems like everyone elses GSD loves them. How are the IQ balls I have been thinking about one of them. Seems like it would break easy. Has anyone tried one of the seek a treat, dog twister, or treat hunter type thing/puzzle?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Anything they can stuff in their mouths. 

Donovan seems to have a love of logs. The bigger the better.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear's favorite toy is the homemade flirt pole I made for him. I keep it on top of my credenza and sometimes Bear will just sit there and look up at it, letting me know he wants to play.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the flirt pole would be awesome, but I dont think chief would get into it hes not much into toys. I have read you can get like duck scent to put on it. I dont know if that would make him more interested. He loves jumping around and running after his everlasting treat ball I think if he would get into the flirt pole he would have a lot of fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cuz's and chuckit for rubber play toys.

But favorite chew is the Purple Squirrel Dude! Better than a kong cause they are way too easy to get the treats out of...


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I made a chase toy out of a 6' long 3/4" pvc pipe, a 6' leash and a piece of shammy leather... looks like a giant cat toy,,,,, he loves, Loves, LOVES it!!!!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Her ball and 6 foot squeaky snake


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

My dogs like most toys, but I would say their favourite is probably their Orbee on a rope.


----------

